# RAID Asus M4N78-AM



## troyrae360 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok so im putting a computer together for my mum, 

I want raid1 on it for saftey, and XP coz thats what she knows.

BUT I keep getting BSOD after I have used f6 to install 3rd party drivers from Asus I says it loads raid and nforce drivers then gets to the windows is starting up bit and BSOD!!
(I knew I should have got a gigabyte board)


Can anyone help


----------



## troyrae360 (Oct 13, 2009)

Bump
Is this typacal for Nivida chipsets? or asus?
I really need some help with this one.
I think I've done everything right, Update to latest BIOS, set up RAID Controller to Mirror, downloaded latest XP RAID controller from Asus and nForce storage controller from Asus, I put those files on to pendrive (I've tryed 2 diffrent pendrives) Hit F6 when prompted, I choose to Install RAID controler and nForce Storage controler, it then continues to load those drivers then BSOD,


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Have you tried it without loading any drivers?

Have you tried the drivers direct from nVidia?


----------



## troyrae360 (Oct 13, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Have you tried it without loading any drivers?
> 
> Have you tried the drivers direct from nVidia?



I've tryed without drivers, BSOD
It dosn't BSOD when I try installing without RAID

No I havent tryed drivers direct from nVidia yet, Ive tryed drivers from the Disk supplied with the mobo and also latest from Asus website, I would assume they were the same eg when you go to sapphire and DL drivers you get exactley whats on the amd site.

But i will try drivers from NV website

Do I need jumpers on the Harddrives?

Any more suggestions?


----------



## angelkiller (Oct 13, 2009)

What's the mode of the sata devices in the BIOS. Generally the options are IDE, ACHI, and Raid. You have to set the option to Raid when you enable raid. Maybe you've already done this.

When you turn on your computer, after the BIOS, the Raid bios thing should come up. (assuming the Sata is set to Raid) That's where you create the Raid array. The drivers allow Windows to access that raid array that you created before installation. Have you done this already?


----------



## troyrae360 (Oct 13, 2009)

angelkiller said:


> What's the mode of the sata devices in the BIOS. Generally the options are IDE, ACHI, and Raid. You have to set the option to Raid when you enable raid. Maybe you've already done this.
> 
> When you turn on your computer, after the BIOS, the Raid bios thing should come up. (assuming the Sata is set to Raid) That's where you create the Raid array. The drivers allow Windows to access that raid array that you created before installation. Have you done this already?



Yes, set Storage device to RAID, Save and exit, Hit F10 to set up raid, set it up to RAID1 (mirror)
It says when i boot up its a Healthy Raid array


----------



## Disparia (Oct 13, 2009)

It's been awhile since I've had an nForce board, but I remember it taking several tries to find the right driver version and following a guide on slipstreaming the drivers into the installation.

Secondary option: Install Windows, change the disks to dynamic, and create a mirrored volume on the other drive.


----------



## troyrae360 (Oct 13, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> It's been awhile since I've had an nForce board, but I remember it taking several tries to find the right driver version and following a guide on slipstreaming the drivers into the installation.
> 
> Secondary option: Install Windows, change the disks to dynamic, and create a mirrored volume on the other drive.



Ok, Slipstreaming might be an option, Its more hassle than i really wanted to go through, It should just work!! (I awaiting reply from ASUS as i beleave this is a fault of theirs)

Will the Secondary option you mention work with Windows XP Home? if so Is it as reliable/efficent as a Native raid Array?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 13, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Ok, Slipstreaming might be an option, Its more hassle than i really wanted to go through, It should just work!! (I awaiting reply from ASUS as i beleave this is a fault of theirs)
> 
> Will the Secondary option you mention work with Windows XP Home? if so Is it as reliable/efficent as a Native raid Array?


you need to make sure you are using the *TEXTMODE DRIVERS* FOR XP


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmmm...

If it BSODs when you don't load drivers, it sounds like it isn't even using the drivers you are providing when you press f6, and still using the default drivers.

Is this a slipstreamed XP disc that you made yourself, or made using nlite?

And where exactly are you getting the drivers from that you are using when you press F6?


----------



## troyrae360 (Oct 13, 2009)

No Its a Real Windows Genuine Disk, Windows XP Home Edition.

Im getting the drivers from Asus website and putting them on a USB Pendrive


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 13, 2009)

YOU NEED A SLIPSTREAM DISC xp DOES NOT LOAD UP A USB PEN DRIVE WITHOUT IT...sorry more specific you need Nlite then use your xp Disc for your os base  download the Nvidia drivers and add them to your new os disc then create iso then direct burn


----------



## troyrae360 (Oct 13, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> YOU NEED A SLIPSTREAM DISC xp DOES NOT LOAD UP A USB PEN DRIVE WITHOUT IT



I can set the USB Mass storage device to Emulate a Floppy Drive, Or is that just a gimmic?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> No Its a Real Windows Genuine Disk, Windows XP Home Edition.
> 
> Im getting the drivers from Asus website and putting them on a USB Pendrive



Yes, but what driver are you downloading, and where from inside the driver package are you getting the driver file/s?

Does the disc have any of the service packs already in it?


----------



## troyrae360 (Oct 13, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, but what driver are you downloading, and where from inside the driver package are you getting the driver file?
> 
> Does the disc have any of the service packs already in it?



I'm getting the driver from here http://www.asus.co.nz/product.aspx?P_ID=HuqFnhx5UXBhpwzS

I unzip then go to Raid then XP the files are in there

No Servicepack on the disk.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 13, 2009)

DL Nlite, Install, Dl any sp's you need and any Board drivers
create a file on the C: drive call it XP
put in XP disc
In Nlite choose Disc as OS path it will ask you if you waant to copy it say yes put it in the file you just created
next
begin process click add service packs,drivers and create iso
import any needed drivers and service packs
create ISO then select Direct burn..DONE
EDIT: if you need a pic step by just let me know


----------



## Disparia (Oct 13, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Ok, Slipstreaming might be an option, Its more hassle than i really wanted to go through, It should just work!! (I awaiting reply from ASUS as i beleave this is a fault of theirs)
> 
> Will the Secondary option you mention work with Windows XP Home? if so Is it as reliable/efficent as a Native raid Array?



Doh, looks like a no for XP Home:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314343

Hope the slipstream works!


----------



## troyrae360 (Oct 13, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> Doh, looks like a no for XP Home:
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314343
> 
> Hope the slipstream works!



Thanks Guys, Looks like Ill be trying out a Slipstreem approach using Nlite. It should work i hope 

So much for USB mass storage device Floppy drive emulation.(although is actually lets me choose the drivers, seem it dosnt actually load them.)

Im sure the Slipstreem will work.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

You know, in situations like this, I usually just give up and install the OS on an IDE drive attached to the computer.  Then load the RAID drivers in that install.  Then just clone the OS from the IDE drive to the RAID Array using Ghost or Acronis...


----------



## troyrae360 (Oct 13, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> You know, in situations like this, I usually just give up and install the OS on an IDE drive attached to the computer.  Then load the RAID drivers in that install.  Then just clone the OS from the IDE drive to the RAID Array using Ghost or Acronis...



Yea Ive done that before but its such a hassle for somthing that should be so simple!!

Ill try the slipstreem approche if that fails then yea i mught have to try that.


----------

